# Country Hill Cemetery 2012



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Background barking provided by Athena the wonder dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice cemetery! The big eye looking around in the graveyard video gave me a smile

What is that lovely piece of music you used in your first video?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job.......!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Liked your cemetery!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thought I had posted here but obviously not - very nice work indeed!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice stones. The pumpkin with the legs made me LOL!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! You really put together a creepy haunt! I liked your Ichabod stone with the pumpkin on it, the green blinking eyeball in the window, and your Pirate's Cove looks great!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks all! I really appreciate the nice words. We didn't get everything out this year because we ran out of time but it came out okay.



RoxyBlue said:


> Nice cemetery! The big eye looking around in the graveyard video gave me a smile
> 
> What is that lovely piece of music you used in your first video?


Thanks Roxy. I found it here http://archive.org/details/EerieCreepyAndScaryMusicForYourScoresDvds

It's supposed to be all royalty free music.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

wdGoof said:


> Nice stones. The pumpkin with the legs made me LOL!


Thanks WD. That's an idea I "adopted" from Dave Lowe. Love that guy!


----------

